# my anxiety makes me sound rude sometimes??!?



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

ugh so today was my first day of college..community college but still college. I feel like on the inside I'm this super friendly nice person. but when it comes to other people talking to me i feel like I sound like such a b!! like for example, this one guy sat down next to me in math class and was like, "hey is this humanities class??" and I said so rudely in a snob girl voice "ummm nooooo..???? this is math class........" and he was like oh... and we didn't talk the whole hour . I didn't mean to be rude it just came across that way. I can't stop thinking of how rude I sounded.... the rest of the day went well except for this blunder. what would you think of me if you were the guy I said that to?? I feel horrible. slight ramble sorry


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I learned that a smiling is the perfect cure for this.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

just say i dont mean to be rude but......yada yada...


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Me too. Someone asked me if a water bottle was mine and I said I don't know, and he got all mad at me.


----------



## Pinkshadow (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the same problem sometimes! 
My good friends told me that in the beggining, they found that my sense of humour was a little bit *****y.


----------



## lambykins (Nov 10, 2011)

ah, i have this problem to. it just catches me off guard if someone starts to talk to me, they probably interprety my short responses and lack of eye contact as being rude/disinterested. i don't mean to :/


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

lambykins said:


> ah, i have this problem to. it just catches me off guard if someone starts to talk to me, they probably interprety my short responses and lack of eye contact as being rude/disinterested. i don't mean to :/


I get this all the time and afterwards I would become really awkward around them if they stick around. I make horrible first impressions.

But i think its just being caught off guard because normally i wouldnt respond like that (mostly ). Often appear snappy and defensive when caught unawares even if there is no reason to be.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I can relate. I think I say things in a way that might seem rude to people and I never make eye contact so it's very awkward and I feel like everyone hates me whenever I'm in school.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

I get stuck in the same pickle sometimes too! I feel like i just come across as rude. Then afterwards all i seem to do is dwell on it.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I act like I want nothing to do with ppl so that's rude


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

yeah, i get the same feeling. i hate it. they just don't know me as well.


----------

